# Anyone build rods



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

looking to maby learn a little about it if anyone wants to share any info cost and difficulty level i mostly fresh water fish so smaller rods


----------



## skipperq1 (Oct 14, 2007)

Go to a web site called MudHole.com and order their catalog of rod building components. The first part of the catalog has all the basic steps for building a rod, and the catalog is free. MudHole has a great selection of rod building components, but their prices seem a little high to me. 

:usaflag


----------



## TN (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## ElJay (Oct 1, 2007)

Mudhole is good so is ACIDROD and SWAMPLAND. Schneider's in Arkansas is great on service and price but their website sucks. Join asite like rodbuilding.org and you get access to many of their 'how to' videos and tutorials. That can help. If you are in the Memphis area you are welcome to come see my setup and i would be happy to get you going by showing you how i do it. I have done feather inlays on my last 15 builds so can show you the little i know about that. Just remember, there are many ways to build a rod: the best one is the one that works for you.


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

the rod room in orange beach has more rod building supplies then you could ever imagine and pretty reasonable prices


----------

